# Ferrari 456 GT 1995 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

An extreme make-over as we call it "Estado de Concurso" this beautiful FERRARI 456 GT !Enjoy!!










Paint very much hit but all sort of things and one bad attemp to remove a bomb drop from the bonnet.


















Rimms were like the rest of the car with severe scratches , so they went for refurbishing










The work starts here

*1ª STAGE - Leather seat repair*


















The leather were repaired at some point but a poor job was made , and sometimes is better to replace for new one than doing this...thing 


























Seat removed for removing and installing new Ferrari leather , repair the interior and recolouring the leather to be like the rest.


















One week passed

*2ª - STAGE - Repair and repaint *

Bonnet and front bumper repaired and repainted










So the left outside mirror too










Checking the work










Rear bumper was removed for repairing because it has some cracks and we polish the mufflers and exaust tips.


















*3ª STAGE - Rimms and tires*

20 days was the time for the tires to arrive...










Almost 2 months passed and was time for doing the wheel aligment , and the 456GT really needed.










*4ª STAGE - DETAIL*

In the sun the finish was soo poor and scratched that makes the car so ugly


































With a nice and approved license plate from Ferrari to Portugal.










Ready to detail



















































other angle



























Sideways


























Some scratches only with sanding are removed


















5050 of door and sideway










Passenger door


































Zoom


















Lower sideways were so scratched and full of dirts of other repaint job that we had to sand it all.










During



































Other side












































































Driver door


























5050



































Even more sanding marks to be removed of a prior work


































Rear lights removed for a perfect finish











































Paint correction ended










Rimms and wheel arches


























interior was the next step and here are 2 5050


















Leather repair


















Done


















New simbols










All isolated and painted the interior side of the bonnet












































































After the marathon finished and protected with Swissvax Crystal Rock











































Sun Gun


























Outside


































At this times we loved to have another guy taking pictures just to appreciate the hard work 


































Pool powered by Maranello



















































Which ever the place or light the 456 GT amazed everyone and the detailer is included.





































































































































Ready to be delivered to the owner











































Regards

Rui


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

I can vouch for this one this Ferrari looked AMAZING when it was finished the owner couldn't believe his eyes!!! Countless hours were spent on this Ferrari to bring it up to such a high standard! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic!!

Your work is amongst the absolute best on here :thumb:

Matt


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Another amazing job there, love your threads!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing transformation done on it looks stunning loving the reflections , great correction


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing truly amazing, top shelf stuff that Rui 

Baz


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a fantastic result!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning work:thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW! Looks superb!


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing turn-around, really fantastic work.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Stunning turnaround! I'm speechless!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

So much effort gone into that and it shows... A LOT!

Fantastic work Rui


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing stuff my friend, I've been looking forward to this one ever since Faysal told me about it - always loved this car when I was younger. It's perfect. 

Russ.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all Guys and yes its a great car :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Outstanding work, that was one mammoth detail and as usual the attention to detail is second to none I am sure the owner jumped out of his skin when he saw his car Rui :thumb:*

*Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Stunning turn around. Brilliant job! I never really liked this model but I think these pictures have turned me a little. :argie:

That fire extinguisher must have been extremely annoying right in front of the pedals.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

What a transformation :doublesho. Incredible work done on this beauty :argie:.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

An unbelievable transformation and a credit to you!

How many hours in total?


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Stunning turnaround!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Rui :thumb:

Love the sun shots.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work,now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

always great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Outstanding work, that was one mammoth detail and as usual the attention to detail is second to none I am sure the owner jumped out of his skin when he saw his car Rui :thumb:*
> 
> *Mario*





DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:





Joel. said:


> Stunning turn around. Brilliant job! I never really liked this model but I think these pictures have turned me a little. :argie:
> 
> That fire extinguisher must have been extremely annoying right in front of the pedals.





deni2 said:


> What a transformation :doublesho. Incredible work done on this beauty :argie:.





chapppers11 said:


> An unbelievable transformation and a credit to you!
> 
> How many hours in total?





Th3Doctor said:


> Stunning turnaround!





AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Rui :thumb:
> 
> Love the sun shots.





tonyy said:


> Amazing work,now looks fantastic:thumb:





lisaclio said:


> always great work


Thank you very much guys and the hours spent , were a lot...i really don´t know for sure because the work it´s not paid by the hour.
But only the detailing wotk take almost 2 weeks time...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have always loved this ferrari.
It's a stunning car without being over the top like some other ferraris.

Cracking job too :thumb:


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

nice, great job racer. 

can i ask something ? , how big is the wattage of that metal halide lamp


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Truly stunning work.....


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Awesome work, once again Rui. Love the 456 and the way you've made that flake pop is simply first class. Great restoration work and you've just put thousands of Euros on that particular cars value. Fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Amazing work in an amazing car, do you do your own paint and wheels or do you send them out?

:wave:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow, looks a great job.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

It now looks mint, well done OP


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

One of the best finishes I've ever seen on here!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic work! Absolutely amazing turn around! 

Shame on the owner who let it get into that sort of state in the first place


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Fantastic work! Absolutely amazing turn around!
> 
> Shame on the owner who let it get into that sort of state in the first place


The new owner love the car and this one is the third i do for him this year , believe me that this 456 his going to be loved :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what the hell did the owner with this car! but what a transformation! now it looks really stunning again. I'll hope he will watch better on the car now


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wout_RS said:


> what the hell did the owner with this car! but what a transformation! now it looks really stunning again. I'll hope he will watch better on the car now


Yes the 456 GT now is being very well treated by the new owner :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

stunning work as usual Rui, that's how a ferrari should look like :thumb:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

absolutely fantastic, wonderfully finished
Well done

Regards
Dene


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> stunning work as usual Rui, that's how a ferrari should look like :thumb:





AS_Dene said:


> absolutely fantastic, wonderfully finished
> Well done
> 
> Regards
> Dene


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work, its just a shame its not a real Ferrari, real ones are Red


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW! Rui i think this is my favourite detail i've read of yours so far! I love the big GT V12 Ferrari's and especially when they are a different colour combination than red/magnolia!

Fantastic, a true beast returned to its former glory!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Rui, that was a brilliant finish. Very professional project from start to end. The result speaks for itself. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> WOW! Rui i think this is my favourite detail i've read of yours so far! I love the big GT V12 Ferrari's and especially when they are a different colour combination than red/magnolia!
> 
> Fantastic, a true beast returned to its former glory!


*Yes i liked it too , very nice car and it was a great surprise to drive it.
Thanks :thumb: *



Spirit Detailing said:


> Rui, that was a brilliant finish. Very professional project from start to end. The result speaks for itself. :thumb:


*Thank you very much :thumb:*


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

holy crap


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

The reflection shots are epic.

What a fantastic result as usual.

Outstanding job Rui.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> The reflection shots are epic.
> 
> What a fantastic result as usual.
> 
> Outstanding job Rui.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Amazing work! An example to all of us


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome work and car:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic detail, write-up and photos too, Rui!:thumb: I like the photos showing the flake-pop.


----------

